# Normal People vs. Goat People



## Goat Lover 98

Normal people: My back hurts.

Goat people: I trimmed too many hooves today.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Normal people: I got a mani pedi today
Goat people: I gave my goats mani pedi's before the show today

Lol


----------



## margaret

Ha Ha LOL


----------



## happybleats

I thought goat people were normal people????


----------



## WillowGem

First thing in the morning....

Normal People: I need coffee!

Goat People: I need to let the goats out!


----------



## milkmaid

Normal people: I'm tired because I stayed up late watching TV.

Goat people: I'm tired because I stayed up late watching my pregnant doe.


----------



## lovinglife

Normal people: sleep in on the weekends
Goat people: have to get up just as early to milk, trim hooves, feed, water, clean the barn, give shots....

Normal people: Hate Mondays
Goat people: Can't wait for mondays because they need the rest.....


----------



## enchantedgoats

normal people have mini vans
goat people have goat transportation


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Normal people walk their dogs
Goat people walk their goats and leave the dogs behind

Normal people eat their veggies
goat people feed more of their garden to the goats than they eat

Normal people talk about their kids
Goat people talk about their kids...and then their kids


----------



## happybleats

Normal people have money in the pocket
Goat people have money in feed!!


----------



## nancy d

Its US who are normal at least in our world.

Most people get to go to the beach or mountains for vacation.
We get to bring goats to shows or fairs & try to edgeumokate them.


----------



## Texaslass

Normal people on their day off: let's watch a movie!
Goat people: let's clean troughs and trim hooves and deworm! (Excitedly) :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Normal people lift weights
Goat people lift T-post drivers


----------



## happybleats

normal people: Kid has a fever gie tylanol and let him watch Tv all day
Goat people: goats got a fever, Loose sleep, pump the meds, call a vet! Emergency!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

normal kids have afterschool programs to keep them out of trouble
kids with goat kids have chores!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Normal people: a watched pot never boils
Goat people: a watched goat never poops, especially when you need a fecal sample (seriously, i was collecting fecal samples, and had to wait quite a while for both the little girls to pop out a poop, when they normally are poop machines); a watched doe doesn't go into labor


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Normal people: sorry, I may not be able to make it this weekend because of conflicting events for my kids

Goat people: sorry, I may not make it to the event two weeks out from now because my doe may be in heat and I have to take her to the buck (thank goodness she is in heat right now, so I can take my boys to their Cub Scout event this weekend)


----------



## ciwheeles

Normal people: take a shower before class, eat breakfast, pace themselves getting to class

Goat people: get up crazy early feed goats, milk, goats, feed horses, rush to class, and get there smelling like a goat and horse with a hint of buck musk


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Normal people: Watch TV
Goat people: Watch goats


----------



## milkmaid

^I know, goats are so much more interesting!



> Its US who are normal at least in our world.


Yes, this thread should be "normal people vs. _non_-goat people!"


----------



## goathiker

Normal people run in the house during a down pour
Goat people run out to make sure all the goats made it under the trees


----------



## milkmaid

OOOOOHHH yes! Seems like almost every time it starts raining, I have to dash out to check on or cover up something or somebody! I'm getting well acquainted with rain down my neck.


----------



## NubianFan

Normal people worry about bills at night
Goat people worry about coyotes or stray/rogue dogs.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I don't know how many times I accidentally left my equine training class at the U of Arkansas with a hoof pick in my back pocket, and only remembered once I had been to at least one class. Sure that happened a time or two in high school as well.


----------



## Goatzrule

Normal people: "why do you cut the goats ears off."
Goat people: "yes, we cut them off and turn them into bacon"


----------



## enchantedgoats

ciwheeles said:


> Normal people: take a shower before class, eat breakfast, pace themselves getting to class
> 
> Goat people: get up crazy early feed goats, milk, goats, feed horses, rush to class, and get there smelling like a goat and horse with a hint of buck musk


grew up like that, needless to say i was mercilessly bullied, until their parents needed something from the farm, hay, vegetables, meat etc, and then they were all sweetness and light. what a bunch of pukes they were.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Normal people: "why do you cut the goats ears off." Goat people: "yes, we cut them off and turn them into bacon"


ROFL!!! Haha!!! 
When we were at Stratham last year I was eating some beef jerky when someone came over and asked us about the LaManchas ears, I slowly moved it behind my back lol! Then we all started laughing and told the people the truth lol! It was funny though!


----------



## milkmaid

Normal girls: I can't wait to meet my dream man!
Goat girls: I can't wait to buy my dream goat!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Normal people: clean out their pastures of trees, weeds, and rocks.
Goat people: spread out seeds for things that are weeds to others, covet all neighboring trees cutting and taking home limbs whenever possible, and gift spouses with dumptruck loads of big rocks.


----------



## Goatzrule

I rember that Skyla that was so funny but I never got any beef jurky just what you guys gave me and the endless amount of samples.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Normal moms: get flowers for Mother's day
Goat people: get showboxes

Normal people: get clothes, or pedi's, or other such things for Mom's birthday
Goat people: get blowers for the goats

Normal people: wake up on their out of town anniversary trip and say "How nice and quiet without the kids"

Goat people: wake up on their out of town anniversary trip and say" It's too quiet, I don't hear any goats. Time to go home!"

LOL (true story)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Normal people: I'm so mad, my football team lost tonight.
Goat people: Yeah, I'm mad too, my doe gave me twin bucklings.

Goat people: "Going to pick up a new doe today!"
Normal people: "What, why would you pick one up? Easy hunting?"
Goat people: "What the heck are you talking about???"
Normal people: "Sorry, no need to be so defensive, I didn't know you raised deer."


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Another one... 

Normal people: Get jealous of another person's new purse.
Goat people: Get jealous of another persons new goat clippers.

That's true, I do.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Normal People: Are grossed out when you talk about a goat kidding.
Goat People: Are jealous that they weren't there to watch.


----------



## MishaO

Normal people-( teens) I want a new car and makeup and a gift card to some fancy clothing store

Goat teens- I want to expand the goat pen, new clippers, and a gift card to the farm supply!


----------



## usamagoat

normal people wake up in the morning and go out for sports

Goat people wake up in the morning and say "hurry up lets go and milk the does"


----------



## margaret

*Normal people:* "I had to take out the trash, sweep the floor and clean my room, I'm exhausted"
*Goat people:* "Gosh, that was fun, I just cleared pasture and put up fence for 4 hours, should we work for another hour before we milk?


----------



## nchen7

normal people: don't get made fun of for talking about their dogs or human kids
goat people: get made fun of for talking about their goats 

and I don't care. I love my goaties anyway, and will talk about them like a crazy goat lady!


----------



## GoatieGranny

Goat People say, "I AM normal!"

Normal people are just...goatless. 

It made sense in my brain...in writing...not so much. lol


----------



## happybleats

Normal People: I dont know what I would have done with my life without children

Goat People: I dont know what I would have done with my life without goats....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Normal people love to drink cow's milk
Goat people cry when they have to


----------



## Axykatt

Normal people bore you with pictures of their children; goat people delight you with pictures of their kids!


----------



## lovinglife

Normal people save time off work for a nice vacation,
goat people save time off for kidding season.

(thats what I am doing anyway)...


----------



## margaret

NyGoatMom said:


> Normal people love to drink cow's milk
> Goat people cry when they have to


I have to wait till February to have goat milk again:sad: I don't see how that homogenized pasteurized white liquid is milk! I gave up and am getting Nigerians.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...I know I hate when I run out of goats milk.......I have to wait till mid-march!!!!!!!!!!

Normal women like getting diamonds for their anniversary...
Goat women like getting a wireless barn cam!


----------



## goathiker

^^ Oh, that's so true. My DH got me a Christmas outfit and a quilted throw on my birthday...For my dog 

Normal people come home and put on their slippers
Goat people come home and put on their barn boots


----------



## goathiker

Normal people see an icky clump on the floor and go eww, gross, that's disgusting
Goat people see an icky clump on the floor and go, hmm, I wonder what that is and pick it up and look at it


----------



## sassy

Normal people play games and talk on there phones 

Goat people hang out on a goat forum talking goat talk lol


----------



## Ride4ever

Goat person: "So this kids dam was a-"
Normal person: "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?!"

Normal people: Complain when they must clean their room when they get home from school and maybe clean a horse stall (with tons of fancy equipment).
Goat people: Get up super early in the morning, milk, clean pens, feed, check on sick goats, go to school(or go inside and do homeschool ), come back out repeat everything, but add on a buck getting out, the horses deciding get into the goat grain, and a doe deciding to kid. Then they go inside and never complain once.


----------



## usamagoat

Normal people go in the morning to buy flowers,perfume ETC
Goat people go out early in the morning to clean the goat poo!!:mecry:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Normal people spend their day on the phone talking to their boyfriends (like some of my sorta ex friends, lol).

Goat people spend their day contacting ADGA for info on DHIR and LA.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch

NyGoatMom said:


> Normal people love to drink cow's milk
> Goat people cry when they have to


Love this. Ought to be a bumper sticker!


----------



## margaret

so true!


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> *Normal people:* "I had to take out the trash, sweep the floor and clean my room, I'm exhausted"
> *Goat people:* "Gosh, that was fun, I just cleared pasture and put up fence for 4 hours, should we work for another hour before we milk?


I was there, it was exhausting. 
Normal people= lazy
Goat people= have too much work to do to be lazy

Normal people= sit in the house all Saturday
Goat people= work in the barn all day, no matter the day!!


----------



## mountaingoats12

Normal people: Mom, you forgot to buy milk!
Goat people: Mom, did you milk the goat yet!?


Normal people: ugghh, what is that stench?!
Goat people: don't you just love breeding season?:-D


----------



## goathiker

Normal people: She's showing signs of cervical discharge
Goat people: Oh look, she's got goo


----------



## Ride4ever

Normal People: Walk past goat pens and say "pretty goat" (if they know its a goat)
Goat People: Walk past a goat pen and say "...and that is a Lamancha, a Alpine (oh look how large she is. Strong through the pasturns too), oh that must be a Lamancha/Boar cross (see the gopher ears with the brown head and white body), ..."


----------



## dallaskdixie

Normal people: (gag) what is that (gag)
Goat people: ok lookin good front feet first.....aw it's a girl......oh here's another one......lookin good.....good girl keep pushin.......oh looks like it all done......good kids you got here...
Normal people: (gag) those are KIDS! Are they alive.....elch....I hate whatever that thing is


----------



## ndwarf

ok I don't actually live on a farm but I own a part of 2 goats and spend several hours a week with them so I consider myself half normal person and half non goat person.
non goat girls: A day at there best friends house includes chatting and giving each other mani pedies
normal girls: A great day at my best friend's house means a day of goats!!


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> ok I don't actually live on a farm but I own a part of 2 goats and spend several hours a week with them so I consider myself half normal person and half non goat person.
> non goat girls: A day at there best friends house includes chatting and giving each other mani pedies
> 
> normal girls: A great day at my best friend's house means a day of goats!!


----------



## kenzie

Normal people:"Look at that amazing lawn in front of the house!"

Goat people:"Why didnt they make that a pasture?"


----------



## kc8lsk

Normal people get up go to work
Goat people stay up hoping their goat will kid so they can go to work

missing my milk waiting impatiently finding signs where there should be none 2 weeks and counting


----------



## kc8lsk

Normal people scratch their head at a cream seperator
goat people dream of cream cheese, and butter

Getting a Seperator for my Anniversary


----------



## Trickyroo

Goat people don't know any normal people or care to for that matter.
Normal people are so missing out on the best things in life , goats .


----------



## kc8lsk

Trickyroo said:


> Goat people don't know any normal people or care to for that matter.
> Normal people are so missing out on the best things in life , goats .


That's the truth all my friends are goat people in waiting:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

"Normal" people arent even normal!!!

They think goats and sheep are the same animals, but they clearly aren't! Goats need copper to survive! And sheep will die if they consume it! 

Now goat people, are the normal people. They know that goats need copper and sheep cant have it. 

Whats so normal about non goaty people is what I call them.


----------



## kc8lsk

Normal People might pick one to two Names a Year
Goat People might have to pick up to ????

Two years Ago I had Sugar, Spice, Everything Nice with Black Coffee


----------



## Ride4ever

kenzie said:


> Normal people:"Look at that amazing lawn in front of the house!"
> 
> Goat people:"Why didnt they make that a pasture?"


 This is so true. I do it every time we go past houses with large estates especially if they have fence and I am like "Why do they have fence with not animals and do you know how much pasture that would make for goats or horses?" My mom gets sick of it.


----------



## WillowGem

Normal people: Look at this bruise I got while shopping at the mall.

Goat people: Look at all these bruises I got from the goats fighting over which one gets to sit in my lap. (said proudly)

BTW, aren't we the normal ones?


----------



## fishin816

WillowGem said:


> Normal people: Look at this bruise I got while shopping at the mall.
> 
> Goat people: Look at all these bruises I got from the goats fighting over which one gets to sit in my lap. (said proudly)
> 
> BTW, aren't we the normal ones?


We arethe normal ones!!!!!


----------



## WillowGem

fishin816 said:


> We arethe normal ones!!!!!


I KNEW IT!! :hi5:


----------



## kc8lsk

Normal People spend their lives hoping to get that perfect gift

Goat people go out and find it themselves

just found myself 5 boer x does and got them for my anniversary


----------



## Ride4ever

kc8lsk said:


> Normal People spend their lives hoping to get that perfect gift
> 
> Goat people go out and find it themselves
> 
> just found myself 5 boer x does and got them for my anniversary


Congrats!


----------



## margaret

non goat people: go to the fair to eat junk and ride all the rides
Normal people: could care less about the rides, the goat barn is the place to be!


----------



## spidy1

Non goat girls: See a hot dude in the field and drool.
Goat girls: Couldn't care less about the dude, they see the BUCK, and DROOL!!!:ROFL:


----------



## fishin816

Normal people watch the 2014 Super Bowl and goat people get on The Chat Thread on TGS and watch everyone else talk about it!!!!! 

That's what I did! (Even though I could care less about sports)


----------



## goatygirl

Goat people: I can't wait to sell the kids
Normal people:Why? (Seriously concerned)
Goat people: The girls gave a good batch this year but next time will be better
Normal people:Ummm! WHY!!
Goat people: we need extra room in the barn
Normal peoplenow seriously confused) Why in the barn?
Goat people:Because there is not enough room in the house for the girls


----------



## spidy1

:slapfloor::ROFL: That's a good one!!!


----------



## Jezzie

kenzie said:


> Normal people:"Look at that amazing lawn in front of the house!"
> 
> Goat people:"Why didnt they make that a pasture?"


LMFAO. People around us know us as the goat people.

Our lawn mower quit last spring so our 'grass' was long enough to bail! So we put up some of the temp electric chicken fence stuff and rotated the goats around parts of the front yard so it didn't look so bad HAHAHAHA.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Funny story I (a girl) wanted to stay out at margaret's farm building a goat pen in the mud while my younger brother wanted to go to the mall!! It was for new legos but still... He also thinks goats are stupid!!!:evil: He is very weird.


----------



## ndwarf

spidy1 said:


> non goat girls: See a hot dude in the field and drool.
> Goat girls: Couldn't care less about the dude, they see the buck, and drool!!!:rofl:


hahaha:rofl:


----------



## goatygirl

ndwarf said:


> Funny story I (a girl) wanted to stay out at margaret's farm building a goat pen in the mud while my younger brother wanted to go to the mall!! It was for new legos but still... He also thinks goats are stupid!!!:evil: He is very weird.


How could he think that about goats


----------



## margaret

I do not know. He is crazy, just not goat crazy and there is a big difference.:crazy:
I am reminded day after day that goats are the best things ever created. I think I could not live without them.


----------



## fishin816

Normal people order video games online! 


Goat people search the web for good places to by sea kelp! 

Clearly looking for kelp is more entertaning than playimg video games


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Goat people dont believe that normal people exist...


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Goat people dont believe that normal people exist...


HAHA!!! Thats funny Leslie!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

fishin816 said:


> Normal people order video games online!
> 
> Goat people search the web for good places to by sea kelp!
> 
> Clearly looking for kelp is more entertaning than playimg video games
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Duh! Of course why wouldn't it be?


----------



## OGYC_Laura

I was talking to adjuster about how happy I was with all 30 of my kids. (He was reviewing the damage my 16 yr old did to my car in the snow.) I just hoped they would all be warm enough in the barn.

He looked at me with disgust and said, "What kind of teacher are you that you would let your students sleep in your barn and exactly what school approved this!"

I died ROFL

By the way I am NOT a teacher... I work my goats 24/7


----------



## margaret

Like like Like!


----------



## justspry

I still like the kids for sale sign lol In California they would call CPS on you I would so love that visit lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Normal People: Are grossed out when you talk about a goat kidding.
> Goat People: Are jealous that they weren't there to watch.


So true! I'm on here looking at pooch pictures during CBA class after I'm done with classwork and people are like, "Ewwww, goat parts." Oy, city kids.


----------



## Jezzie

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> So true! I'm on here looking at pooch pictures during CBA class after I'm done with classwork and people are like, "Ewwww, goat parts." Oy, city kids.


HAHAHAHA I opened my camera roll on my phone to show a friend a pic and the first thing that was there was a pooch pic! They were all like eww why! LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Jezzie said:


> HAHAHAHA I opened my camera roll on my phone to show a friend a pic and the first thing that was there was a pooch pic! They were all like eww why! LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know! Exactly! My friends just don't understand! Non-goat people are impossible, at least my parents are starting to understand and barley grimace when I hand them the phone with that pic and am soooo excited.


----------



## crownofjules

lovinglife said:


> Normal people save time off work for a nice vacation,
> goat people save time off for kidding season.
> 
> (thats what I am doing anyway)...


I just took a day off _before_ a three-day weekend so I could prep to get my new buck all the way across AZ. This left me with time to sit with him if he was upset for a few days. 
I do that with every new goat - the adjustment period day off. My Valentine's day gift? A goregous 1-y-o blue-eyed Dwarf Nigerian buck with the disposition of a dream guy and whose mama and gramama were award-winning dairy goats!

Me: :lovey: :grin: :balloons:

Hubby: :crazy: :hair: :help:


----------



## fishin816

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> I know! Exactly! My friends just don't understand! Non-goat people are impossible, at least my parents are starting to understand and barley grimace when I hand them the phone with that pic and am soooo excited.


They just dont understand the good things in life. Non goaty people are SO hard to work with! They dont even know the difference bewteen goats and sheep!!! GRRRRRRRRRR

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk

justspry said:


> I still like the kids for sale sign lol In California they would call CPS on you I would so love that visit lol


That's why you put on the sign 2 legged excluded then when cps shows up you can show them that you are not selling the children well...:ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

kc8lsk said:


> That's why you put on the sign 2 legged excluded then when cps shows up you can show them that you are not selling the children well...:ROFL:


 HAHA lol love it!!


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

milkmaid said:


> Normal girls: I can't wait to meet my dream man!
> Goat girls: I can't wait to buy my dream goat!


So true!

By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Normal people: waste their day on f-book, youtube, Twitter, etc.

Goat people: enjoy their day and educate themselves on the goat spot!


----------



## fishin816

canyontrailgoats said:


> Normal people: waste their day on f-book, youtube, Twitter, etc.
> 
> Goat people: enjoy their day and educate themselves on the goat spot!


So true!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Example. Last night we went to the outback for my dad birthday and started talking about me bringing my friends bull to the fairs, and talking about how if he got loose some of the heifers might not be heifers for much longer ROTFL!

Also. my gelding will pee and normal people would find it weird to watch but for me its a normal event.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Normal people are jealous of our "laid back country life"
Goat people are jealous of their "Don't do anything all day life"


----------



## fishin816

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Normal people are jealous of our "laid back country life"
> 
> Goat people are jealous of their "Don't do anything all day life"


I find that terribly untrue!!!!! LOL! I hate sitting around doing nothing!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

canyontrailgoats said:


> Normal people: waste their day on f-book, youtube, Twitter, etc.
> 
> Goat people: enjoy their day and educate themselves on the goat spot!


I totally agree!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Non goat kids- Would never take their shoes off and don't usually want to get dirty
Normal kids- Love going barefoot and getting muddy!!
margaret and I love taking off our shoes and wading in mud!!


----------



## goatygirl

Normal people: How do you live without a iPhone, iPod, tablet, facebook, twitter, normal tv, ext
goat people: are to busy living to think about technology.


----------



## goathiker

Normal people have soft smooth hands. Goat people have callouses, tiny wire cuts, and at least one swollen finger.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Normal people think my little buck stinks to high heaven. Goat people (myself) can barely smell anything unpleasant. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Normal people think my little buck stinks to high heaven. Goat people (myself) can barely smell anything unpleasant.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I get offended when people say my goats stink, I tell them that my bucks in rut have a bit of a smell but they don't sink and does never stink, not in the least little tiny bit.


----------



## CruznMinies

Normal people: "My dream man is hot, sweet, honest, rich, etc..."
Goat people: "My dream man is ready to work, owns a ranch and goats, isn't afraid of getting dirty, etc..."


----------



## katiebug

Normal people: Oops, ran out of milk lets go to the store.

Goat people: Oops, out of milk time to milk the goats. 


Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## katiebug

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Normal people think my little buck stinks to high heaven. Goat people (myself) can barely smell anything unpleasant.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 This is so true! My goat friend helps at me to not touch the buck. I do it anyway. It has a weirdly pleasant aroma.

Katie. Eastern WA.
Getting 2 Nigerian dwarfs soon.
Best friend Sydney/ Scottyhorse
Everything herbal.


----------



## nigies4ever

Normal people: I'm just staying home for Memorial Day weekend; traffic is too crazy.

Goat people: I'm driving three hours to pick up my doe. 
(at least this was me haha)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

Normal teens: Oh my gosh, I just got 200 dollars for my birthday! Do you know how many clothes I could buy?!

Goat teens: oh my gosh, I just got 200 dollars for my birthday? Do you know how many months of feed this will cover?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

*starts raining at 3 in the morning*

Normal people: add another blanket to their bed, close the windows, and go back to sleep

Goat people: run out to the goat barn in their pajamas to make sure the goats are dry


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

"How'd you get that cut on your arm?"

Normal people: well I was skateboarding the other day and I fell

Goat people: well I was trimming my goat's hooves the other day...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

Normal people: Oh my gosh! Look at that adorable little baby cow! Wait, why did they cut off its ears?!

Goat people: That's a pretty nice La Mancha. She's got a nice level top line, but it does lead into a fairly steep rump.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cajunmom

Normal people: go to the movies for date night.

Goat people: go to tractor supply for their date night.

Yes. Yes, we did, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk

Normal people: get a date night

Goat People: Are Lucky to get 5 minutes between kiddings, milking, cheesemaking, butter making, soap making , and lotion making (oh and raising 3 human children) Whoops can't forget bottle feedings.:laugh:


----------



## nchen7

CruznMinies said:


> Normal people: "My dream man is hot, sweet, honest, rich, etc..."
> Goat people: "My dream man is ready to work, owns a ranch and goats, isn't afraid of getting dirty, etc..."


why can't goat people also want what normal people have???


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh they do nchen!....they do.


----------



## Chadwick

You know Marcie down the street, I heard she just married that fella for his goats!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

"Oh my gosh! What happened to your arms?"

Normal people: "well, I was at the store getting milk and the door closed on them."

Goat people: " well I was attempting to milk my first freshener..."


----------



## anawhitfield

It shouldn't be Normal People versus Goat People. 
It should be Ordinary People versus Goat People because being a Goat Person is far more normal than most of the people we all know


----------



## ThreeHavens

NP: "Hey, you want to talk on skype?" "Sure!"

GP: "Hey, you want to talk on skype?" "Sure! Just let me feed my screaming goats first, be right back."


----------



## NubianFan

Goat person.... "Wait..... there are normal people?"


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I used to be normal...then goats came along, and look at me now!! :crazy:


----------



## fishin816

canyontrailgoats said:


> I used to be normal...then goats came along, and look at me now!! :crazy:


I don't remember a time when I wasn't normal&#8230; I was a goat freak for as looooonnnngggg as I can remember.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## foxhollow

Response to "What would you like for your birthday my dear?"

Normal People: Jewelery, Pedicure, Nice dinner....

Goat People: "An Alpine doe that I saw on Craigslist the last few days, that is in milk and has 2 does with her, only $350, and a milking stand, new buckets, all the things to make cheese and a full day off from chores to do it!!!!"


----------



## RoyalSpirit

Normal person: Gets excited about completing a home improvement project.
Goat person: Gets excited about completing a new stall.

I just had a new stall built and I love it! :wahoo: My Mom said I was strange.


----------



## spidy1

Normal: EEEEEK SPIDER!!!!!!
Goat: Cool spiders mean less flies!!


----------



## gracethegoatgirl

Normal people:I stayed up late partying last night! I'm exhausted...
Goat people:I stayed up late answering goat questions on the goatspot! I'm exhausted...


Goat chick


----------



## Goatlover14

Normal person: Ew that's disgusting..
Goat person: Ah the afterbirth is on the ground she must be done here hold this *hands person towel you just used to dry off newborn babies*
Normal person: *takes it with two fingers with a disgusted look on their face*

True story


----------



## Jezzie

Goatlover14 said:


> Normal person: Ew that's disgusting..
> Goat person: Ah the afterbirth is on the ground she must be done here hold this *hands person towel you just used to dry off newborn babies*
> Normal person: *takes it with two fingers with a disgusted look on their face*
> 
> True story


Hahaha! Been there done that

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gracethegoatgirl

Normal people: I think this part is the udder... I don't know I think I saw it in a movie somewhere.

Goat people: this is the poll, and the wattles, and this is called the pastern. The most common type of cancer in goats is... etc. etc.


Goat chick


----------



## nigies4ever

What are you doing on Valentine's day?

Normal teen: going to a movie with my bf

Goat teen: driving my goat three hours to see her bf


----------



## DappledBoers

nigies4ever said:


> What are you doing on Valentine's day?
> 
> Normal teen: going to a movie with my bf
> 
> Goat teen: driving my goat three hours to see her bf


That's funny.. That would be me lol Id rather spend time with my goats!


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Country Farmer--(sanitizing syringes used to treat chicks) mmmm, chicken needle soup! 

Normal person--WHAT!!?!?


----------



## Barnes19

2:30 in morning, it is pouring rain and thunder.

Normal ... "What the!!?? were you out in that?? WHY?
Goaty ... "Oh I just woke up and found it was raining so I thought I'd take the girls up the shed ... they melt you know"
Normal ... "couldn't it have waited till morning? and why didn't you take a torch?"
Goaty ... "Oh no of course not they're cold! I couldn't sleep with my babies out in that! and I can't carry a torch and lead 8 goats ... besides they don't like torches"


----------



## Jezzie

Normal ppl: oh man it's so cold out!

Goat/lamb person: time to bring the lamb it and put a diaper on her!


----------



## lara_hayes741

Normal ppl:I got this! 
Goat people:I goat this!


----------



## margaret

Normal ppl: I love winter, I'm so glad it's finally here!
Me: Yeah right! Says the person who can stay inside in their warm house and look out the window at how cold it is. We have to milk and feed goats and deliver kids etc. in outrageous temperatures!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Normal people: "Time for breakfast!"

Goat People: "Time to feed, water, and muck and rake!" THEN breakfast


----------



## margaret

It always amazes me when people get up in the morning and lay around and eat in their pajamas.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Hey now.... I'm still in my pajamas. I just happen to have also been out to the barn four times already...in my pajamas. 

Gotta love being a stay at home mom!


----------



## margaret

I suppose some people do chores in pajamas:lol: I can't stand to wear my pjs when I'm not in bed
I put coveralls on to do chores though, at least for now, my buck smells...really, really bad and I used to come back to the house every morning and evening COVERED in mud, poop, buck smell etc. It drove my pregnant mother CRAZY so now I where coveralls to do my chores.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yeah, I don't have a buck so no smells! I just pretty much live in my husband's pajama pants and hoodies. They make good barn clothes! :laugh:


----------



## Encgoatlady

Normal people have nicely landscaped backyards.
goat people have scruffy, muddy backyards with beat-up wooden spools and old lawn chairs for goats to play with/lounge on.


----------



## Goatzrule

Normal people: In class the shout across the room to their friend
Me: *shouts to other goat person* FIRE PEED ON ME THIS MORNING AND I FORGOT TO CHANGE MY BOOTS


----------



## thegoatmama

^^:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:

goat person: I know I look like a victim of domestic abuse, but I just have goats...
normal person: :shock:


----------



## Goatzrule

Me:what kind of animals do you have
Them: A cat a dog and 5 hamsters, you?
Me: well.....a normal person with the amount of animals I have should be on Hoarders Buried Alive


----------



## GodsGarden

Someone says something about kids.....

NP: pictures in mind cute children 

GP: thinks, goat or human?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

thegoatmama said:


> ^^:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:
> 
> goat person: I know I look like a victim of domestic abuse, but I just have goats...
> normal person: :shock:


Yes! I went to school with a black eye from one of does bumping me. I had three teachers ask if everything was ok at home... lol so awkward


----------



## GodsGarden

NP: goes to therapy 

GP: goes to barn

(Even the smell just relaxes me and stress melts away. Feel bad? Hug a goat!  )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Normal person: Freaks out when a rogue syringe and needles fall from some pocket that you forgot they were in. (In other words, DH and I were waiting outside with strangers at Little Caesar's for our pizza when two capped 18g needles and a used bloody syringe syringe fell out of my pocket....) 

Goat person: "Oh, is something sick?" Then some medical conversation follows.


----------



## thegoatmama

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Yes! I went to school with a black eye from one of does bumping me. I had three teachers ask if everything was ok at home... lol so awkward


:slapfloor: Oh man i bet!!
I am so glad it's not just me. I've so tired of getting weird looks when a new bruise presents itself. 9/10 times its due to :ram:


GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> NP: goes to therapy
> 
> GP: goes to barn
> 
> (Even the smell just relaxes me and stress melts away. Feel bad? Hug a goat! :smile: )


:clap:Ain't that the truth!



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Normal person: Freaks out when a rogue syringe and needles fall from some pocket that you forgot they were in. (In other words, DH and I were waiting outside with strangers at Little Caesar's for our pizza when two capped 18g needles and a used bloody syringe syringe fell out of my pocket....)
> 
> Goat person: "Oh, is something sick?" Then some medical conversation follows.


:laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady

NP: Talks about life and family and such at the dinner table.

GP: Talks about assisted births, abscesses, and "the state of the poop" at the dinner table.

My husband and I went to a very nice Christmas dinner for our Sunday school class at church. Everybody dressed up and there was real china and cloth napkins: fancy schmancy!

Somehow the men and the women segregated - men in the living room, women at the lovely dining room table. I was sitting near the end of the table with an "Oxen person" and a "Horse and Chicken person". We began to engage in very animated "farm talk" and were enjoying ourselves immensely when we suddenly realized all the other women were now silent and staring at us in dismay.

Sheesh, you'd think they'd never heard a passionate conversation about lancing abscesses before. During supper. At a fancy holiday meal. ;-)


----------



## MoonShadow

NP: Ew, there's goat poop everywhere, So disgusting!!

GP: *picks up goat berry* Hmm wonder if I can make jewelry beads out of these.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MoonShadow said:


> NP: Ew, there's goat poop everywhere, So disgusting!!
> 
> GP: *picks up goat berry* Hmm wonder if I can make jewelry beads out of these.


Haha! My aunt came over today and brought my little cousins, I was out in the barn cleaning, my cousin tried to climb into one of the pens, I told him not to go in that one cause one of those goats would take him out (maybe I should have let him  ) and he came into the pen I was cleaning, took a few steps and then started tip toeing and said he needed to get out cause there was goat poop on the ground *shakes head* he even had big rubber boots on lol!


----------



## goatblessings

NP: Use Bath Works lotion for rough hands, get a manicure, L'Oreal face cream for wrinkles, neosporin antibacterial ointment for boo-boos, and Oils in a Hot bath for sore musles.

GP: Use Bag Balm, chew off own nails prior to kidding, use the cream off the top of the milk for wrinkles, use blue kote (on purpose or by accident) and Absorbine Linament!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I prefer Fiebing's Udder Balm (cream) to Bag Balm  :lol: It's not sticky like the balm, it's more like lotion and soaks in way faster. It's also great for chapped lips!
And Wound Kote/Blue Kote BURNS with deep cuts! Me no like that part of it! :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Haha! This is a funny thread. 

My mom was visiting one day and saw my toddler collecting goat berries. She likes to get a handful, yell "yuck" and toss them into the burn bin. My mom looked with absolute horror, ran to her and slapped them out of her hands and scooped her up to take her inside for a bath. I just watched, totally amused, while my toddler looked super confused.


----------



## MoonShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! My aunt came over today and brought my little cousins, I was out in the barn cleaning, my cousin tried to climb into one of the pens, I told him not to go in that one cause one of those goats would take him out (maybe I should have let him  ) and he came into the pen I was cleaning, took a few steps and then started tip toeing and said he needed to get out cause there was goat poop on the ground *shakes head* he even had big rubber boots on lol!


Lol My nephew Gage(he's 5) does the same thing Lol!!! He loves being out with the goats but can only stand being out there for a few minutes(tip toeing all the way) because of all the goat poops. He's always asking me question and saying thing like "Auntie Yonnah why is there poop everywhere?" , "Is there poop over there" and "Can you show me where to stand where there is no poop" and finally "Ok, can I go back to the house now, there is poop all over the grass and its getting on shoes" 
I think my fav line though is "why is that goat looking at me like that":slapfloor:Lol Kids are so funny!!!


----------



## FineFolly

Very cute and punny! Here's a list of goat-funnies... anyone else have any? 

:wahoo::lol::leap::slapfloor:

What do you call an unemployed goat? Billy Idol. 

What do you call a goat at sea? Billy Ocean. 

What do you call a goat with one ear? Van goat. 

What do you call a spastic goat? Billy the kid. 

What do you call a goat on a mountain? Hillbilly. 

What do you call a goat that lip syncs? Billy-Vanilli. 

What do you call a goat playing the piano? Billy Joel.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Normal people - did you see those deals at TSC? I love to shop there. (The Shopping Channel)

Goat people - did you see those deals at TSC? I love to shop there. (Tractor Supply Company)


----------



## FineFolly

L-o-v-e Tractor Supply! I want one when I grow up!


----------



## GodsGarden

NP: what's on your shirt? 

GP: oh, it is a Nubian buck. I thought about removing some of the glitter to make it a Lamancha but no one could mistake that Roman nose for anything but a Nubian. 

NP: oh

GP: yeah, wish the didn't shave him either. I like the beard.


----------



## thegoatmama

MoonShadow said:


> I think my fav line though is "why is that goat looking at me like that":slapfloor:Lol Kids are so funny!!!


:ROFL::ROFL:

Normal Person: Oh these? I bought these jeans for $$$$$ for the faded look and the stylish rips and tears.

Goat Person: Oh these? I bought these jeans for $ for the farm. Chores gave them the faded look and my goats caused all the rips and tears. (my goats love to chew on my jeans' belt loops!)


----------



## margaret

I've found goats can make interesting patterns on your clothes if they chew on them long enough:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a small rip in the knee of one of my pairs of jeans a couple years ago and when I was leading a doe off the stand her toe caught the rip and they tore all the was down to the bottom :lol: So I just stitched it back up and continued to wear them :lol:

Also if you want a textured haircut just sit in a pen full of baby goats~ Insta-layers! :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Oh yeah, they LOVE hair!:lol:

I learned this a few years ago, never, ever, ever wear anything with thin fabric in the goat pen if you want it to survive:ROFL: Between teeth, hooves and crazy babies it most likely won't make it out alive. I was wearing a long skirt one time(it was very fragile) I thought "sure I can do chores in this, I don't need to change"...er, well actually make that too _lazy_ to change:lol: But anyway, that skirt was ripped WIDE open in several different places:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Normal person: goes shopping in newer stylish 2 door coup...

Goat person: goes shopping in giant old long bed 3/4 ton truck and needs more room...


Normal person: goes to Les Schwab, grabs purse, and gets new tires 

Goat person: goes to Les Schwab, forgets about the loaded Vit A & D shots sitting on the passenger seat and almost gets arrested for dealing Heroin... Yeah, true story...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: but you weren't arrested, so it's all good :lol:

And yes to the longbed! Except I'm sometimes that jerk that takes up several spots since the power steering went out and leaks all the fluid :lol: its a pita to turn now :lol:


----------



## thegoatmama

goathiker said:


> Normal person: goes to Les Schwab, grabs purse, and gets new tires
> 
> Goat person: goes to Les Schwab, forgets about the loaded Vit A & D shots sitting on the passenger seat and almost gets arrested for dealing Heroin... Yeah, true story...


:shock: WHOA!!


----------



## margaret

My family members are ALWAYS telling me not to leave syringes and needles in the truck!


----------



## goatygirl

Normal people: "going out" is getting drunk and partying. 
Goat people: "going out" is going from the house to the barn.


----------



## carrotsnranch

Normal People: Go to Harris Teeter, Food Lion, Walmart etc. for grocery shopping 

Goat People: Last minute runs to TSC and Dollar General are good enough.


----------



## carrotsnranch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had a small rip in the knee of one of my pairs of jeans a couple years ago and when I was leading a doe off the stand her toe caught the rip and they tore all the was down to the bottom :lol: So I just stitched it back up and continued to wear them :lol:
> 
> Also if you want a textured haircut just sit in a pen full of baby goats~ Insta-layers! :ROFL:


Yes!! I got my hair chewed on and as I was walking out of the pen I touched my hair and out feel a couple clumps #stylingoattrim
Don't need to get my hair thinned anymore!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Normal people: "Hey! Let's jump in the car and go to the fair!"

Goat people: "Hey! Let's spend 2 months planning and tattooing and filling out paperwork and tending to one goat emergency after another (and stressing that said emergency will prevent you from being able to bring that goat with you). Then spend three days gathering all the camping/showing/educating/selling/and exhibiting *stuff*. And THEN stress about how-the-heck-will we-EVER-get-all-this-in-the-cars-and-trailer???? And finally, go to the fair.

(Guess what we're doing this weekend...)


----------



## Ranger1

groovyoldlady said:


> Normal people: "Hey! Let's jump in the car and go to the fair!"
> 
> Goat people: "Hey! Let's spend 2 months planning and tattooing and filling out paperwork and tending to one goat emergency after another (and stressing that said emergency will prevent you from being able to bring that goat with you). Then spend three days gathering all the camping/showing/educating/selling/and exhibiting *stuff*. And THEN stress about how-the-heck-will we-EVER-get-all-this-in-the-cars-and-trailer???? And finally, go to the fair.
> 
> (Guess what we're doing this weekend...)


Uh, going to the nail salon and then on a shopping trip???


----------



## spidy1

Goat people are normal!!!!!
me: my buckling has already started...(you know) he is only 5 weeks!!!
them: super shocked," oh God",


----------



## goathiker

Normal people: Oh, what a pretty wild flower. 

Goat people: OMG, poison that's poison, get me the shovel and white vinegar NOW.


----------



## Jubillee

Normal people: opens up phone gallery to pics of vacations, fun trips, life.

Goat people: opens up phone gallery to pics of pregnant goat behinds.


----------



## Goat_Scout

One morning when I went out to the barn, one of my FFs was in pre-labor. We had to go to church - we’d be gone 2 hours - and I thought she’d surely last until we got back. After the service:

Normal people: “Y’all want to go out for lunch?” 
Me (and JUST me, not the rest of my family): “Well....” and I turn to my dad and quietly say, “I’d like to, but I just really need to get home.” 
My sister (grrrrrrr!) says loudly for all of our non-farming friends to hear: “Yeah, one of her goats is gonna give birth so she needs to help it.”
Me: long, embarrassed pause followed by blushing 
Friend: *chuckling to himself and grinning at me* 

I DID end up going back home right away, and when I did, my doe was in active labor and I had to pull her twins, who were both trying to come out at once. I’m so glad I didn’t go out to eat, LOL. 

I usually don’t say much at all about goats to our non-farming friends, just because they don’t “get it” and they look at you like you’re crazy. BUT WE AREN’T!


----------



## mariella

Goat_Scout
That sound kind of like what happened to me.
So we were due to go to a friends house for lunch but one of my doe was acting off
My mother "She's not going to have it today so get you butt in the car"
Me "Nope she's going to have them"
My mother "Fine but if I come back and there are no babies you are in trouble"
A few hours later she call me and asks if their are any babies
My mother "Any babies(She says with an annoyed tone)"
Me "Not yet but she is getting there"
My mother "See I said she wasn't going to have them today"
Less then an hour later
Me "Hay mom she just had twin doelings but one of them needed a bit is help feeding"
My mother "Oh! Good thing you were there"

My mother doesn't get it at all!


----------



## goathiker

At a friend's wedding 

Normal people arrive 
Mother of bride says oh, don't you just look wonderful, such a beautiful dress. 

Goat people arrive 

Mother of bride says... Hang on, you've got hay in your hair


----------



## shoafplantation

Goat people consider it normal to lock their kids in a cage in the back of the car and drive out of state................non goat people just don't!


----------



## shoafplantation

When Goat people go to Lowes or Tractor Supply they take along their pet goat. 

Non goat people take those ridiculous dogs.


----------



## New-goat-mom

"Normal" people - oh I just love these soft, fuzzy pajamas. Ahhhhhh

Goat people - these were my favorite pajamas but it's an unusually cold night for Texas, my girls are freezing, and the legs will make wonderful goat coats. *sigh* Grabs scissors and no longer has nice pajamas but has happy goats. 

These are all just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Jubillee

shoafplantation said:


> When Goat people go to Lowes or Tractor Supply they take along their pet goat.
> 
> Non goat people take those ridiculous dogs.


When I bought my buckling, we stopped at TSC so I could fit him for a collar and get a new lead because I forgot mine. We got so many looks lol. Like how could you bring a GOAT into here?? Then a had tons of ppl wanting to pet him.

I need to randomly bring my weather in there. I bet he'd love it lol


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Non-goat people go on vacation and have a good time. Non-goat people don't stress over whether everything is ok, animals are being fed, and whether or not your hired help for the vacation is managing to milk properly. Hence, I don't leave the farm for more than a day so I don't have to stress.


----------



## margaret

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Non-goat people go on vacation and have a good time. Non-goat people stress over whether everything is ok, animals are being fed, and whether or not your hired help for the vacation is managing to milk properly. Hence, I don't leave the farm for more than a day so I don't have to stress.


Yes! I hate leaving for that very reason. I worry the whole time. Most of the time our "vacations" are goat shows


----------



## carrotsnranch

groovyoldlady said:


> Normal people: "Hey! Let's jump in the car and go to the fair!"
> 
> Goat people: "Hey! Let's spend 2 months planning and tattooing and filling out paperwork and tending to one goat emergency after another (and stressing that said emergency will prevent you from being able to bring that goat with you). Then spend three days gathering all the camping/showing/educating/selling/and exhibiting *stuff*. And THEN stress about how-the-heck-will we-EVER-get-all-this-in-the-cars-and-trailer???? And finally, go to the fair.
> 
> (Guess what we're doing this weekend...)


Amen!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Normal people: wake up at 9:00 to go to work

Goat people: wake up at 5:00 to start chores and leave home at 9:00 to go to work


Normal people: let's go get candy

Goat people: do you sweet little goats want candy!?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Normal people have dogs in their car

Goat people have goats in their car


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Normal people have dogs in their car
> 
> Goat people have goats in their car


I've debating bringing big goats in with me to TSC and the like. We aren't allowed to bring dogs in there due to city ordinance, but nobody said anything about a goat! I have brought bottle babies in with me when I've had to stop after a long day.


----------



## goathiker

Goats fall under packstock laws. If horses and llamas aren't allowed then goats aren't either.


----------



## carrotsnranch

goathiker said:


> Normal people: Oh, what a pretty wild flower.
> 
> Goat people: OMG, poison that's poison, get me the shovel and white vinegar NOW.


Ahaha! Laughed until I cried when I saw this. So true though


----------



## carrotsnranch

Normal People: I slept in today!! 
Time they slept in till: 11am or later

Goat People: I slept in today and HALF MY DAY IS WAISTED AND THE GOATS ARE SCREAMING FROM THE BARN.
Time they slept in till: 6 or 7


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

goathiker said:


> Goats fall under packstock laws. If horses and llamas aren't allowed then goats aren't either.


It only says "no dogs allowed per city ordinance". Of course they don't even allow dog parks there - glad I don't live in town.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

Normal people: Great I'm going to a fest. tomorrow. I have to get up at 5 (Me)
Goat people: Oh my gosh I'm going to a fest. tomorrow I have to get up at five and will have to ask a friend to feed the goats and I'll worry all day(also me)


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

carrotsnranch said:


> Normal People: I slept in today!!
> Time they slept in till: 11am or later
> 
> Goat People: I slept in today and HALF MY DAY IS WAISTED AND THE GOATS ARE SCREAMING FROM THE BARN.
> Time they slept in till: 6 or 7


This is sooo true! I feed between 7-7:30am, I'm not particularly a morning person, so my family & friends are all shocked by my goat addiction! I'm telling you if I get out there at 7:35 or 7:40, they let me know!! I swear my LaManchas snort at me when they're mad!


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

The Saanens snort worse than Lamanchas!


----------



## Lstein

Normal people: I have your typical office/desk decor, you know, plants, cartoon figurines, smiley faces, etc.

Goat person: I have goats......









Yes, I have goat figures at my work desk. They get a lot of, what I could only assume to be, admirers.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Normal people get their mail delivered.

This goat person got a refusal notice in the mailbox due to a "black and brown mixed breed dog" being loose and mail carrier afraid to leave vehicle....

See black and brown "dog" below...not even kidding got a nasty note in my mailbox form the post master to contain my "dog". Can't wait to show him the "dog" on Monday.









Ps here's my dogs:


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, that poofy eared one looks pretty vicious.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Meanest 16 week old border collie in the mid-south! She’ll murder a shoe just as soon as look at it.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Normal people get their mail delivered.
> 
> This goat person got a refusal notice in the mailbox due to a "black and brown mixed breed dog" being loose and mail carrier afraid to leave vehicle....
> 
> See black and brown "dog" below...not even kidding got a nasty note in my mailbox form the post master to contain my "dog". Can't wait to show him the "dog" on Monday.
> View attachment 134345
> 
> 
> Ps here's my dogs:
> 
> View attachment 134349
> 
> 
> View attachment 134347


That's is too funny! They're all adorable!


----------



## spidy1

Lstein where did you find those, I have looked everywhere for some, me want!


----------



## carrotsnranch

spidy1 said:


> Lstein where did you find those, I have looked everywhere for some, me want!


Lstein me to!


----------



## carrotsnranch

Normal people: Woohoo! Saturday! Free day! We can relax or go to movies or something! 

Goat People: tomorrows Saturday: Good I need to, mow the lawn, clean the stalls, wash their feed buckets, make a run to TSC for some more goat food. Till the garden. Oh, and i need to trim hooves today. 

(My actual day today)


----------



## Goats Rock

I never noticed this thread! I'm waiting for a vet call back and read it from the beginning! There are some great posts! They would make good t shirts or bumper stickers! (I only get cell service in one location in the barn, so I can't even do chores while waiting, grr)


----------



## BC4goats

enchantedgoats said:


> normal people have mini vans
> goat people have goat transportation


we have transported goats in our mini van &#8230; is that make us "normal goat people?" lol


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

Normal person, I need to go buy bread, meat, fruit and vegetables.
Goat person, I need to go buy hay,grain,new collar, hoove trimmers.....oh I might need some food too.


----------



## Jessica84

Normal kids go to the pool for swim lessons and know it’s a pool
Little goat girl says loudly “mom we need to get one of these big water troughs”
Normal kids don’t even know girls have eggs
Little goat girl asks “when you were pregnant with Bubbie could he see me when I was a egg” 
Normal parents probably drop their kids off at school and make them promise to be good.
Goat moms drop their kids off and make them promise not the discuss the birds and the bees or what a uterus or any other body parts with kids at school


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

Normal person gets a nickel sized hole in her jeans and says, "Time to toss these."
Goat Pearson gets a 6"long tare in her jeans and says"Great I'll be cooler now."


----------



## Lstein

carrotsnranch said:


> Lstein me to!





spidy1 said:


> Lstein where did you find those, I have looked everywhere for some, me want!


They were a gift. 

I'm not sure where you can get them anymore, I've never seen them on the Schliech? toy shelf at places like TSC. Maybe ebay? I think they most be some of the older ones that they came out with.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Pack Goat Girl said:


> Normal person gets a nickel sized hole in her jeans and says, "Time to toss these."
> Goat Pearson gets a 6"long tare in her jeans and says"Great I'll be cooler now."


I have a pair of jeans that barely stay on they are so full of holes and rotten, I just gave up on them last week when my son and I went to get hay out of a farmers field, I had him drive to each bale and I jumped on the tailgate...well one jump meant the whole butt cheek ripped out of those jeans. I got to go pay the farmer for our hay with my underwear clad butt hanging out.


----------



## PennyRoyal

Normal people; Oooooh, lets go to the mall today! shopping spree!

Goat people; Ooooh lets go to tractor supply today! shopping spree!


----------



## spidy1

Lstein said:


> They were a gift.
> 
> I'm not sure where you can get them anymore, I've never seen them on the Schliech? toy shelf at places like TSC. Maybe ebay? I think they most be some of the older ones that they came out with.


darnit... I look at TSC every time I am there (LOTS) maybe 1 day I will find them


----------



## groovyoldlady

PennyRoyal said:


> Normal people; Oooooh, lets go to the mall today! shopping spree!
> 
> Goat people; Ooooh lets go to tractor supply today! shopping spree!


 Oh yes, I TREASURE my "10% off everything" loyalty coupons and plot ways to use them to save the most money!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

How did the “dog” talk go with the postmaster today? :7up::gottago::haha:


----------



## Sfgwife

Were they at least pretty pannies? Or utilitarians? onder::haha:.


----------



## carrotsnranch

PennyRoyal said:


> Normal people; Oooooh, lets go to the mall today! shopping spree!
> 
> Goat people; Ooooh lets go to tractor supply today! shopping spree!


YES! Or Dollar General! LOVE LOVE those stores! Abs matter of fact...hate the mall.....


----------



## carrotsnranch

Here’s one I’m not sure even “normal goat people” do....

Normal people- go to gym 

Goat people(or me)- do most of workouts out at barn because your there the most, go on runs with LGDs and goats. (They each rotate lol))


----------



## Jessica84

carrotsnranch said:


> Here's one I'm not sure even "normal goat people" do....
> 
> Normal people- go to gym
> 
> Goat people(or me)- do most of workouts out at barn because your there the most, go on runs with LGDs and goats. (They each rotate lol))


Truth! All my mommy friends wanted to join a gym and asked me if I wanted to go too, I was like no my whole day is like being at a gym!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Normal people: buy 2 gatorades one for them one for bf 
Goat people buy 2 gatorades one for them one for goats!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Me: Five dollars for a meal??? Money doesn’t grow on trees...

Also me: Thirty dollars for this bag of treats my goats are surely going to reject? What a deal!


Me: *in the car, halfway to the zoo* I think I’ll go to the zoo today, should be a nice fun day.

*phone rings* Your goat is giving birth.

Me: I guess I’m not going to the zoo today.



Normal people: I taught my dog to roll over!! She’s SO smart.

Me: I put a leash on my goat today and she just lied down and refused to move.



Normal people: I like your new shoes!

My goats: New shoes! I love it when Mom brings me lunch!



Normal people: my dog isn’t allowed on the couch, gross

Me: *looking into my goat’s eyes*
I love you baby, but this is the third time you’ve pooped in my bed this week and it’s just not okay. We might have to be a big girl soon and move outside.


----------



## carrotsnranch

4-HGoatGirl said:


> Me: Five dollars for a meal??? Money doesn't grow on trees...
> 
> Also me: Thirty dollars for this bag of treats my goats are surely going to reject? What a deal!
> 
> Me: *in the car, halfway to the zoo* I think I'll go to the zoo today, should be a nice fun day.
> 
> *phone rings* Your goat is giving birth.
> 
> Me: I guess I'm not going to the zoo today.
> 
> Normal people: I taught my dog to roll over!! She's SO smart.
> 
> Me: I put a leash on my goat today and she just lied down and refused to move.
> 
> Normal people: I like your new shoes!
> 
> My goats: New shoes! I love it when Mom brings me lunch!
> 
> Normal people: my dog isn't allowed on the couch, gross
> 
> Me: *looking into my goat's eyes*
> I love you baby, but this is the third time you've pooped in my bed this week and it's just not okay. We might have to be a big girl soon and move outside.


Omg I laughed until I cried on most of these. This is the best.


----------



## Trollmor

Yeah, why spend money on a TV set when there is a window?


----------



## Trollmor

BC4goats said:


> we have transported goats in our mini van &#8230; is that make us "normal goat people?" lol


I have transported 2 fully grown billy bucks in a Volkswagen "beetle". Of course I am normal!

_(Edit: Spelling mistake)_


----------



## Trollmor

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Can't wait to show him the "dog" on Monday.
> View attachment 134345


What did he say?


----------

